# Are certain rocks bad to put in the aquarium?



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm sure there are many rocks that you shouldn't put into an aquarium, but I have some small pieces of fools gold (pyrite i think is what it's really called). would that be okay to put in it? because i can't do much else with the rocks. 
thanks,
Mariah


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

some rocks can contain metels. i used to be into rock collecting and new about it. but i got out of it and the info slipped.
i wouldnt put in any pyrite if i was you...
until you read more and see if its okay


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

not sure about what you have in there now, but certain rocks such as limestone (texas holey rock) can raise the ph of the water.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Pyrite is fine. It will veerrrry slowly dissolve, but your water changes will more than make up for it.


----------



## yukalaeli87 (Jan 24, 2006)

how about granite? I've heard that those can be harmful as well. (I live in the Granite State. lol)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Granite is fine.

There's an old saying:
Hard rocks= soft water. Soft rocks= hard water. ( because they melt, hardening the water )
Just stay away from soft and metallic rocks and you should be fine. Of course, the trick is knowing which are which.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ive read about granite having veins of metal, you would be able to see it in the side of the rock... its a small amount, and i think its pretty rare anyway. regular water changes would completly take care of any metals that could leach out of some rocks, but try to pic some that have no "veins"


----------

